# Viszla puppy price UK



## jordanhull

Hi, we have been looking for a Hungarian viszla for some time now but as we were renovating needed to get the garden sorted ect. Then because of COVID we stopped looking thinking we couldn’t get one during lockdown

fast forward a few months with lockdown easing we have began our search again but they seem to be selling very very quick for a lot more than expected

just wondering on average how much would you expect to pay for a KC registered Viszla puppy? Looking at around £2500 is this normal or inflated prices that will drop eventually?

thanks

Jordan


----------



## InTheNet

We are getting a new pup in 5 weeks. $1500/2000 U.S. was pretty well the norm. But saw from $800- 3000.


----------



## texasred

I'm sure some of our other members could tell you non covid prices.
I do know I saw quite a few complaints of prices being higher than normal, in the UK during covid. 

Most reputable breeders, charge what they charge. Their price does not fluctuate by supply and demand.
They also normally have a waiting list.


----------



## PhilipL

I paid £995 for my Vizsla boy Rafa two years ago, price ranges from memory in the North of UK were £900-£1200






If we were to do it again we would get a rescue Vizsla, one of the many brought to UK from Cyprus.Vizsla Rescue Orgs in UK


----------



## harrigab

£2500 is very excessive, I'd be wanting at least 2 for that kind of money, Ruby was a rescue so that was a £100 donation to RSPCA, 9 years ago, Elvis comes from a highly reputable breeder in Yorkshire and cost £900 5 years ago


----------



## PhilipL

Our friends have just bought Rafa's half brother Paddy, who is a Vizslador, father being a KC Vizsla and mother a Golden Labrador, this was about 2 months ago and he was £800


----------



## texasred

You have Vizsla breeders, that have been doing this for 20, 30, and 40 plus years. Competing with their dogs in different venues, doing health testing, and studying bloodlines before any breeding takes place. They know every dog in the pedigree for many generations.

I just can not wrap my head around, how a mixed breed dog would cost the same, or more in some cases, than one from a breeder like mentioned above. 
These use to be called opps litters, as they were never bred intentionally. While they did produce some very nice pups (not always), the pups had a mix breed price. In the US, they would be $50-$100 or given away.

In the rescue world, we do charge 300-400 for them. But all vetting including spay / neuter is paid for by the rescue. Most of the dogs cost the rescue more, than the adoption fee.


----------



## PhilipL

texasred said:


> You have Vizsla breeders, that have been doing this for 20, 30, and 40 plus years. Competing with their dogs in different venues, doing health testing, and studying bloodlines before any breeding takes place. They know every dog in the pedigree for many generations.
> 
> I just can not wrap my head around, how a mixed breed dog would cost the same, or more in some cases, than one from a breeder like mentioned above.
> These use to be called opps litters, as they were never bred intentionally. While they did produce some very nice pups (not always), the pups had a mix breed price. In the US, they would be $50-$100 or given away.
> 
> In the rescue world, we do charge 300-400 for them. But all vetting including spay / neuter is paid for by the rescue. Most of the dogs cost the rescue more, than the adoption fee.


I don't know how either! It seems the Vizsla male apparently got out and found the next door neighbour's female Labrador, the Lab owner not being a breeder asked for help from the Vizsla breeder for the resulting Vizslador puppies.

The price may be a Covid thing, as all dog prices seem to have gone mad in the UK in recent months and more worringly there have been a lot of dog/puppy thefts of all breeds too, including raids on kennels reported in the media.

The Vizslador puppy owner was apparently inundated with offers for the puppies, far more demand than supply.


----------



## rubicon

Vizsladors are very popular where I am (Northwest Germany). I see plenty of them in the park. Maybe even more than the purebred vizslas. I’m sure they’re great dogs, but it does baffle me more than a little too. I’m sure there are people deliberately breeding them around here.


----------



## texasred

Its happening in the US too.
Vizslas mixed with Labradors, GSPs, and Weimaraners. Or any breed mixed with a poodle. 
A lot of the parents were sold on limited registration. So if bred to a purebred, the litters could not be registered with a legitimate registry.
But unscrupulous breeders found a way around that. They register them with a registry, that's not worth the paper it's printed on. Then they can sell mixed, or purebred puppies as being registered, and charge a heavy price.
It's buyer beware, and you better do tons of research.


----------



## Sean_Joy

jordanhull said:


> Hi, we have been looking for a Hungarian viszla for some time now but as we were renovating needed to get the garden sorted ect. Then because of COVID we stopped looking thinking we couldn’t get one during lockdown
> 
> fast forward a few months with lockdown easing we have began our search again but they seem to be selling very very quick for a lot more than expected
> 
> just wondering on average how much would you expect to pay for a KC registered Viszla puppy? Looking at around £2500 is this normal or inflated prices that will drop eventually?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jordan


My partner and I are in the same position, having been discussing the idea for years and then made the decision to buy a dog in the early part of this year.

We have looked at tons of adverts over the years and they have always been between £500 - £1200 on average. We then re-engaged with the search mid July only to be astonished at the prices. We have seen adverts for pups up to £4000.

Think it will be a sensible idea to wait 6 months to a year in order for the mad pricing to subside. 

Unfortunately I don't believe for one second that the demand is coming from genuine well thought out decisions and rather people making decisions out of boredom due to being stuck on lock down or adopting a new regime of going for a walk per day and suddenly think there life style is now suitable for a dog.

Dogs are for life and not just for Christmas or Lockdown boredom.

I anticipate the shelters will be busy within the next year when people start returning to work.


----------



## John N

jordanhull said:


> Hi, we have been looking for a Hungarian viszla for some time now but as we were renovating needed to get the garden sorted ect. Then because of COVID we stopped looking thinking we couldn’t get one during lockdown
> 
> fast forward a few months with lockdown easing we have began our search again but they seem to be selling very very quick for a lot more than expected
> 
> just wondering on average how much would you expect to pay for a KC registered Viszla puppy? Looking at around £2500 is this normal or inflated prices that will drop eventually?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jordan


If you are still keen on A Vizsla you will need to put a few more £'s in the Kitty! 

All KC Registered Breeders are Advertising and Selling their latest Litters at £3000 to £3500 Each!

According to the Breeder I have been talking to, the Costings have nothing to do with Covid 19, it's just Market Forces that are pushing to Prices up!


----------



## texasred

The reputable breeders in the US are not increasing the prices.
It's only the byb breeders, and puppy mills. Those kind of breeders are having as many litters as possible, and in some cases, charging more than what a reputable breeder would.
One of the less reputable breeders (puppy mill) just told a interested buyer, they're going to try to push out a couple of more litters this year, due to demand.


----------



## Jinxy76

jordanhull said:


> Hi, we have been looking for a Hungarian viszla for some time now but as we were renovating needed to get the garden sorted ect. Then because of COVID we stopped looking thinking we couldn’t get one during lockdown
> 
> fast forward a few months with lockdown easing we have began our search again but they seem to be selling very very quick for a lot more than expected
> 
> just wondering on average how much would you expect to pay for a KC registered Viszla puppy? Looking at around £2500 is this normal or inflated prices that will drop eventually?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jordan


Hi there. We are Vizsla breeders and we were going to keep our prices the same as pre lockdown. But after speaking to several other breeders we had to think about putting our prices up as there would be a high chance of people reselling the pups for profit. The current price in our end of the country is between £2000/2500 per pup. We did not breed at all last year because of covid but are expecting our first litter very, very soon. But we have not agreed on a price, because we also agree its ridiculous. But we have to be realistic to the current market.


----------



## Jinxy76

jordanhull said:


> Hi, we have been looking for a Hungarian viszla for some time now but as we were renovating needed to get the garden sorted ect. Then because of COVID we stopped looking thinking we couldn’t get one during lockdown
> 
> fast forward a few months with lockdown easing we have began our search again but they seem to be selling very very quick for a lot more than expected
> 
> just wondering on average how much would you expect to pay for a KC registered Viszla puppy? Looking at around £2500 is this normal or inflated prices that will drop eventually?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jordan


Hi there. In England you will be looking at around £2500/3000 for a pup. Up here in Scotland you will be looking at around £1500/2000 for a pup. 
Our last litter we sold for £1800, but we did honour those that were on our waiting list at £1200, pre covid prices. The only reason we put the price up was to stop profiteering on our pups.
I think the going price for a pup the now is scandalous and you are alienating good hard working families from owning a beautiful dog.
We had families the length of the country coming for our pups, so I wouldn't let distance put you off. 👍


----------

